# planning



## fradleyangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all. we are looking to move to Majorca and will want to buy land and build our own house. Can anyone give us any advice with regard to planning - here in the uk mobiles homes do not need planning. Most flatpack or prefabricated homes come within this here - does the same apply in Majorca. Would appreciate any info - Thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

fradleyangel said:


> Hi all. we are looking to move to Majorca and will want to buy land and build our own house. Can anyone give us any advice with regard to planning - here in the uk mobiles homes do not need planning. Most flatpack or prefabricated homes come within this here - does the same apply in Majorca. Would appreciate any info - Thanks


The short and easy answer is to decide whether you wish to be in a rural area or an urbanised area. Then decide upon a Municipality ( Town Hall ) which you like. Once you know those 3 things go and speak with a Town Hall official. Most websites can only give you generic information about this sort of thing and such planning laws etc... can have subtle but important differences from area to area.


----------



## fradleyangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the info, much appreciated. Must admit, it falls in line with most things i have looked into, in that things are much more regional in spain.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As someone who looked into this type of property in mainland Spain I can tell you that the area around Monforte requires planning, if it is on a concrete base and cannot be removed in 24 hours then planning is needed.


----------

